# Spiel im stiel von Banished



## PC_Unwissend (23. Juli 2014)

moin,

kennt jemand von euch ein spiel im stiele von Banished? sprich mittelalterlich gehalten und ohne große technologie?


----------



## Nazzy (23. Juli 2014)

Im St*i*l von Banished ? hmmm , ich könnte dir jetzt Titel wie Stronghold etc nennen, aber da liegt der Fokus mehr auf Kampf.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

PC_Unwissend schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch ein spiel im stiele von Banished? sprich mittelalterlich gehalten und ohne große technologie?



Gibs nicht, Banished wurde ja genau mit diesem Ziel programmiert, diese Lücke zu schließen.


----------



## derGronf (23. Juli 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Im St*i*l von Banished*?* *H*mmm*,* ich könnte dir jetzt Titel wie Stronghold etc nennen, aber da liegt der Fokus mehr auf Kampf.



Vielleicht die Siedler 2 oder eben Stronghold. Aufbau gibts noch eins im Early auf Steam, weiß aber nicht mehr, wie das heißt. War aber irgendwie unfertig, wie ich mich erinnere.
Sonst gibt es keine Alternative, die ähnlich wie Banished ist.

derGronf


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Juli 2014)

Was ist mit "Die Siedler"?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Settlers und Strongholf kann man nicht vergleichen denn Banished ist Survival-Strategie pur.

Bei "Die Siedler" muss man die Leute nicht mal futtern. Die brauchen auch kein Holz/Kleidung/Medikamente um zu überleben.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Juli 2014)

Naja dann bleibt aber auch nix mehr übrig^^


----------



## Nazzy (23. Juli 2014)

Shorty hat es wohl ganz gut beschrieben :p
Ist wohl auch einer der Hauptgründe, warum es so beliebt ist.
Wirkliche Alternativen sehe ich momentan auch keine.......


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Juli 2014)

Und Stil bitte ohne e, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Alternativen zu Banished gibts eigentlich nicht, weil, wenn man sich das Ziel dieses Projekts anschaut wird schnell klar dass hier Siedler und Anno Pate gestanden haben, aber mit dem Ziel kein Siedler-Anno zu erfinden sondern es einfacher und besser zu machen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube auch, dass es da keine Alternative gibt.

Und zum Thema "Stiel" fällt mir ein guter Spruch ein. "Niveau ist keine Handcreme und Stil nicht das Ende des Besens"


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juli 2014)

Cultures (2), is sogar noch ne Stufe komplexer weil du dich auch noch Simsmäßig um die Bedürfnisse deiner einzelnen Leute kümmern musst, Haus nehmen, heiraten, Kinder bekommen, essen, schlafen, Bedürfnisse usw. 

Dagegen is Banished schon fast oberflächlich


----------

